# Tips Please on Walking to Heel



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy is almost 19 weeks old. We haven't covered heel work yet at puppy classes. She pulls on whatever type of lead I use. We have a rope leash lead, and also a harness, and attach a lead onto her collar all with little success I am afraid. If she lurches ahead I pull her back/to the left of my thigh and say "heel". I realise she is still quite young. I make her sit if she is not listening and praise if she does trot to my side. I think the main problem is that she doesn't look at me when she is walking for cues. I intend to do plenty of walking with her in the future, so any tips are very welcome for my pup and myself. Thank you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Keep high value treats in your hand, that way you should get her attention. I also found with Max that as soon as he nosed in front of me I would pull him sideways and instantly let the lead go slack. He very quickly stopped pulling. This is a dog whisperer trick. I tried the stopping thing. The walking backwards thing, the change of direction thing and for me this is the first time ever that the dogs walk by my side! Rock on Ceaser!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This is the one thing mine have never got the hang of- walking to heel. They pull like mad all the time on their leads! The only way I can stop them is to put their harnesses on instead, for some reason they don't pull in them. I gave up trying to get them to walk to heel along time ago as they are just so excited every time we go out! Nearly all their walking is off lead anyway so I don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a difference between nice on your leg obedience style heelwork and not pulling.
When you do heel work in training classes the best advice is to have a really high value treat and walk in such a way that the treat is on your pups nose and level with your leg, holding the treat towards your leg, rather than away from your leg... as you walk with your pup's nose glued to the treat you say 'heel'. Obviously this isn't a practical or flattering way to walk when out with your dog...
I use 'nice walking' or 'don't pull' as a command and the theory is that the lead is loose, but they don't need to be glued to my leg (difficult for two dogs to do that at the same time anyway!) Always have treats with you and use your voice - lots of high constant squeaky chat, also use the 'watch me' that you will have done in training classes. If your dog starts pulling change direction, turn around, cross the road etc - that way your dog will learn to watch you... when your dog is walking nicely on a loose lead stop, praise and treat - as they get better stop less often!
In training classes we sometimes use a piece of cotton rather than a lead in the higher classes - it is horrifying how lazy we get and how easy it is to get into the habit of using the lead to control your dog rather than your voice or hand signals or body position - all of which the dog should and will respond to...
Remember to praise the good behaviour not punish the wrong behaviour... just ignore that!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

I use cheese as a treat and Brody will do anything! Heel work was covered n puppy class and quite tricky to explain via text. Have a search n. YouTube for vids on it.
Also for this times when his attention is gone and there another dog or new environment to distract and he will do nothing g but pull I bought a gencon lead as recommended by my trainer. Got from amazon and is great as u can use as a normal lead aswell (so works as a backup)...it makes Brody walk like an angel and has had people commenting how good he is on lead!!! Tee hee...what. cheat?!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would say Molly is pretty good at walking to heel. I did work on this for months and am still working on it. I do try to do lead walks as often as off lead ones. 

I ALWAYS have treats and will hold them in the opposite hand to the lead , generally above her nose, where she can see them. At the beginning As soon as she walked alongside me , looking at me, I would give the treat as I said "Molly heel" , "walk nice" etc. 

As she became better and knew what I expected, I'd space out the treats.. I would say to myself,right I will treat her at the end of this road or next lamppost etc if she was still walking well... The key would be to try and space it out but not too long that she'd lose interest and start pulling again . 

She also responds really well to "good girl" and high praise... It always gets her attention and she knows to slow right down and will walk with her head tilted up looking towards me (or maybe the treat!!). I also say "look" to get her attention back to me if she's distracted by whatever. 

Don't get me wrong, when we initially go out she's so excited and will pull and also if we're walking with another dog she will pull but when she's alone , she's good. To be honest, if there's other dogs around, i let it slip a little. She used to be a total nightmare at training classes... She just bounced round the room... I think the trainer thought I was lying when I used to say, she's not normally like this!!! 

Recently , Post spay she was a nightmare and I worried it had all gone out the window but thankfully she's good again. 

Just find a way that works for both you and Lucy and keep at it.... It's not easy I know... 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

bunty said:


> I use cheese as a treat and Brody will do anything! Heel work was covered n puppy class and quite tricky to explain via text. Have a search n. YouTube for vids on it.
> Also for this times when his attention is gone and there another dog or new environment to distract and he will do nothing g but pull I bought a gencon lead as recommended by my trainer. Got from amazon and is great as u can use as a normal lead aswell (so works as a backup)...it makes Brody walk like an angel and has had people commenting how good he is on lead!!! Tee hee...what. cheat?!


Yes, armed with Cheese, Molly is putty in my hands   

xxx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yes, armed with Cheese, Molly is putty in my hands
> 
> xxx


Thank you very much for this comprehensive feedback on heel work. I must say that it is really important for both of us as we do allot of hiking both together and separately. She has only been off lead a couple of times and does seem to come back to a whistle. However, off lead is out of the question in the Peaks where there are sheep around. Thanks for the info and it gives me something to work to. Kind regards.


----------

